

Tell HN: Why I'm Choosing the Perils of Unemployment - shk88

Background: Soon to be MIS graduate, decided quit working for the company that would have been my first post-college job (as a .NET developer).<p>Why I Quit: Job was intellectually unfulfilling, company completely fails the Spolsky Test (I don't want to sound like a prima donna, but I've been asking for a semi-new laptop and second monitor since I started, either of which would have increase my productivity significantly), little opportunity for career growth. I’ve also realized that I am lucky enough to enjoy a profession that is in demand despite the current economic climate.<p>What I'll be doing with my newfound free time: Between working nearly full-time as a .NET developer (35+ hours a week) and being a full-time student, I haven't had time to learn the data structures/algorithms basics that my course curriculum hasn’t covered (which I find genuinely interesting). I'll be spending time learning that stuff, along with working on some personal projects and improving my Ruby on Rails chops. I might even read a book or take a nap.<p>I'll also be looking for a job. So, if in a month or two you would like to bring on an entry level developer who is refreshed,  has recently broadened his skillset and is eager to learn new things, my email is in my profile.
======
skatenerd
have you thought about attempting to accomplish these things in the evenings?
once school is done and all that

~~~
shk88
That was certainly something I considered. However, I feel I can accelerate my
learning if I focus solely on improving my skill set. More importantly, I have
managed to save up a year's worth of living expenses, so I can make this
decision without worrying about my financial situation.

